
Light-based memory chip is first to permanently store data - rfreytag
http://news.sciencemag.org/physics/2015/09/light-based-memory-chip-first-permanently-store-data
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/28/first-nano-photonic-
memor...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/28/first-nano-photonic-memory-
chip/), which points to this.

